# Madenhaltbarkeit



## gründler (29. März 2011)

Angeregt durch ein anderes forum möchte ich euch mal was nahe legen.

Maden 6-9 Monate lagern ohne das sie verpuppen geht das???

Es geht,einige wissen ja was ich alles über Maden weiß vom färben......hab ich alles schon durch und das seit anfang der 80er,also mit allen Maden die es gibt gewaschen ^^

Vom Squad über Pinki bis hin zur Fleischmade,Maden gibt es viele aber Made ist nicht Made.

Gute Maden haben einen schwarzen fleck (Magen) das heißt je schwärzer der fleck desto frischer die Made.

Nach ca 2 Wochen verschwindet der Magen und die Made ist weiß ohne schwarzen fleck/punkt.....

Als ich so lese (in einerm anderen forum) 6-9 Monate lagern ohne großes sterben verpuppen.... geht das???

Ja es geht,ihr müßt euren Kühlschrank/Gemüsefach genau auf 0-1grad einstellen,und das Gemüsefach nehmen das ist wichtig wegen der feuchtigkeit,jetzt kommt aber das wichtigste,die Maden müssen in offenen Wannen Behälter gelagert werden ohne Deckel,mit Sägespähne nicht mit Maismehl oder Paniermehl,am besten Buchensägemehl was schön trocken ist.

So kommt die Wanne ins Gemüsefach ca.1 liter Sägemehl auf 1 liter Maden,steht die temp.bei 0-1 grad kann man Maden bis zu 9 Monate am Leben halten,erst wenn man sie wärme aussetzt kommen sie zurück ins Leben.

Nachteil diese Maden die solange durchhalten verlieren Wasser,dadurch sind sie nicht mehr so agil und eher langsam,man kann sie aber problemlos zum Angeln nehmen.

Und alle 6-8 Wochen durchsieben Sägemehl neu machen Behälter Säubern....... ist auch sehr wichtig,zuviele puppen stecken die anderen Maden an sich auch zu verpuppen,daher alle paar Wochen tote..... ausssieben.

So ich hoffe ich konnte ein bißchen "Wissen" weitergeben.

lg#h


----------



## allrounderab (29. März 2011)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*

der tipp ist gut, aber ich glaube die wenigsten frauen, mütter oder sonst wer mit dem man zusammenlebt macht das mit den maden offen im kühlschrank mit. und einen 2ten kühlschrank deshalb das ganze jahr laufen lassen lohnt sich wohl auch weniger. das loht höchstens für leute, die jeden tag angeln und massen an maden verbrauchen. ist nicht böse gemeint, wie gesagt der tipp ist gut, mein händler hat auch einen älteren kühlschrank so eingestellt und bei dem leben die auch ewig. für den es sich verwirklichen läßt, ist das eine gute hilfe.


----------



## gründler (29. März 2011)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*

Darum hab ich es auch hier ins Stippforum gesetzt,weil wir Stipper brauchen fast jedes Weekend Maden,und klar weiß ich das nicht alle ihren Kühler entfremden können.Aber die,die es können sollten es ruhig probieren.

Man spart ne Menge Geld wenn zb.3 liter für 4 -6 Wochen reichen,naja und Köderpflege gehört halt auch zum Stippen,nicht bei allen Stippern...... aber bei manchen "Cracks" schon.

lg#h


----------



## Donau Armin (29. März 2011)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*

Ich finde das auch eine super Idee! Einen zweiten Kühlschrank hab ich sowieso laufen, weil ich ja irgendwo die Getränke kühlen muss. Werde mal teste, wie kalt das Bier oben wird, wenn das Gemüsefach unten 0 Grad hat. 
Ist ja eh nicht für so eine lange Zeit. Ich denke das werden die wenigsten brauchen. Oft ist es aber so, dass man Maden gekauft hat und dann doch nicht angeln geht oder dass einfach welche übrig bleiben, weil Wurm an einem Tag besser fängt.
Mit der Methode ist es kein Problem, wenn man die Maden mal 5,6 oder 7 Wochen lagern muss / will.
Bis jetzt war es immer so, dass die restlichen Maden gestorben sind, wenn ich nur alle 2-3 Wochen zum Angeln komme.

Danke für den Tipp. Super!


----------



## gründler (29. März 2011)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*

Ihr solltet nur soviel Maden rausnehmen wie ihr zum Angeln braucht,der rest bleibt immer zuhause im Kühler.

Warm Kalt Warm Kalt......ist nicht Lebendfördernd.

Ps: Wer mehr lesen möchte,sucht mal in der AB suche unter Madenzucht Madenfärben...da hab ich einiges niedergeschrieben.

lg#h


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (29. März 2011)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*



allrounderab schrieb:


> der tipp ist gut, aber ich glaube die wenigsten frauen, mütter oder sonst wer mit dem man zusammenlebt macht das mit den maden offen im kühlschrank mit. und einen 2ten kühlschrank deshalb das ganze jahr laufen lassen lohnt sich wohl auch weniger. das loht höchstens für leute, die jeden tag angeln und massen an maden verbrauchen. ist nicht böse gemeint, wie gesagt der tipp ist gut, mein händler hat auch einen älteren kühlschrank so eingestellt und bei dem leben die auch ewig. für den es sich verwirklichen läßt, ist das eine gute hilfe.



"Man muss halt die Prioritäten richtig setzen, dann geht dass schon."

Auf jeden Fall danke für den guten Rat/Info´s @gründler


----------



## Tomac73 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*

Hi, 
ich musste einfach nochmal diesen Beitrag anschubsen.

In welchem Behälter kann man Maden ohne Deckel im Kühlschrank lagern,  ohne das sie es sich im ganzen Kühlschrank  bequem machen?

In einer Handelsüblichen Wanne kriechen die ja die Wände hoch!

Gruß Tom


----------



## feederbrassen (2. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*

Es gibt Dosen die haben ein Rand nach innen ,wenn sie die feuchten Wände hoch krichen fallen sie runter.
Funktioniert,ist ausbruchsicher.

Gerade bei Pinkis :q


----------



## Fr33 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*

Da gibts solche Dosen:


http://www.angel-domaene.de/images/product_images/info_images/07-7750014.jpg


Aber als Wannen zur Lagerung von 1-xL habe ich da nix vergleichbares gesehen.


ich empfehle eh für den Hausfrieden einen eigenen kleinen "Köderkühlschrank" im Keller etc.


----------



## feederbrassen (2. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ich empfehle eh für den Hausfrieden einen eigenen kleinen "Köderkühlschrank" im Keller etc.



Besser ist das.|supergri


----------



## Lajos1 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*

Hallo,

als jugendlicher Fischer wollte ich mir meine Maden selber züchten. Das müsste so um 1962 gewesen sein. Das ging auch anfangs ganz gut und mir war bekannt, dass die Maden gekühlt länger halten also stellte ich sie in den Kühlschrank. Etwas weiter hinten, leicht versteckt, damit sie nicht auffallen. Das nützte aber nichts, meine Mutter entdeckte sie, warf sie weg und ich bekam eine drümmer Schelln (hochdeutsch: starke Ohrfeige),
das wars mit der Madenzucht und wenn ich mich recht erinnere war das auch die letzte Schelln, die ich bekommen habe.
Die Reaktion meiner Mutter sehe ich aber nicht als Kindesmisshandlung sondern hielt ich damals, wie auch heute noch durchaus für gerechtfertigt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (2. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*

Gehts jetzt um Kinderziehung oder Maden haltbarer machen ??
 Kleiner Scherz mir gings in den neunzigern mit meiner Mutter genauso 

Können die Maden wirklich alle Flächen hoch kriechen ich dachte immer das können die nur wenn genug Feuchtigkeit im Spiel ist.
Berichtigt mich bitte falls ich falsch liege. Der Te hat das doch irgendwie so beschrieben mit der Feuchtigkeit.


----------



## gründler (2. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*

Wenn die Wanne 5cm mit Sägespähne bedeckt ist kriecht da keine raus,das Sägemehl muss regelmässig erneuert werden.

Nur nasse Maden kriechen Wände hoch,trocken können die das nicht.

lg


----------



## Kauli11 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*

So isses.#h


----------



## wobbler68 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*

Hallo

So wie auf dem Bild von gründler hältert mein Madendealer seine auch.
Werden erst zum Verkauf portionsweise entnommen.Und man hat nur den Geruch, von den Sägespänen. 

Die bleiben im Vergleich zu "Dosenware" von anderen Läden ,bei gleicher Lagerung 3 mal so lange frisch.#6


----------



## gründler (2. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*

Wichtig der Magen (schwarzer/brauner fleck) der Made sollte beim Kauf zusehen sein.

Haben die Maden im Angelladen keinen schwarzen Magen mehr sind sie alt bezw.älter.

Gute Händler geben "Stippern" gern die Maden die hinten lagern und nicht die unterm tresen,man muss halt auch nen guten draht zum Händler haben und wo er seine Maden bezieht ist auch nicht unwichtig, da gibt es gravierende unterschiede.

Ob sie auf fisch,huhn,schwein,rind gezüchtet wurden macht erhebliche Qualitätsunterschiede der Maden aus.

|wavey:


----------



## Tomac73 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*



gründler schrieb:


> ... das Sägemehl muss regelmässig erneuert werden.



Was nennst du regelmäßig?

 1x im Monat?

 Gruß Tom


----------



## gründler (3. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*

Sowie das Mehl zu Nass wird muss es ausgetauscht werden so nach 6-8Wochen ist das meist der fall.

Da kriegt man nach ner Zeit aber nen gefühl für und sieht es schon an der farbe und an der dichte/verklumpt...etc.

|wavey:


----------



## thanatos (3. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*

;+ ich weiß ja nicht was ihr so noch in euren Kühlschränken habt ,feucht wird bei mir nie etwas im Gegenteil
 ich halte meine Maden auch in einem offenem 5 L Eimer
 statt Sägemehl halte ich meine Mädchen in Maisschrot
 da kann ich die vom letzten Angeltrip dann ins Futter einmischen.Finde das die Maden auch ganz schön an Substanz verlieren und etwas zäher werden,macht den Fischen aber nichts aus.#d


----------



## Tomac73 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*

Habe heute den alten Kühlschrank meiner Schwiegereltern abgezokt. 
den stelle ich mir ins Gerätehaus und dann hole ich mir mal 3 Liter Maden und versuche mein Glück.

Was zahlt ihr bei eurem Händler für einen Liter?


----------



## thanatos (4. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*

Deine Schwiegereltern lieben ihre Tochter und ihre Tochter  :lwohl dich #6sonst hätten sie dir den Kühlschrank nicht über lassen :q
 versuche es erst mal mit einem Liter das du das richtige Maß
 Maden -Sägemehl rausfindest wenn die Maden am Anfang
 es schaffen das anzufeuchten schaffen sie es auch raus


----------



## Tomac73 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*

Da ich leidenschaftlicher Räucherer bin, habe ich immer einen großen Sack Buchenräuchermehl bereit stehen. Sollte doch auch ausreichen, oder?


----------



## gründler (4. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*

Wie gesagt das Mehl sollte soviel sein das alle Maden gut bedeckt sind und nicht im trockenen laufen.
Das austauschen liegt je nach feuchtigkeit vom Kühler so bei 6-10 Wochen ca.muss man halt ab und zu mal nen blick drauf werfen und das Mehl bißchen durchrühren,damit keine klumpen gibt usw.dann sieht/fühlt man schon wenn es zu nass ist

lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*

So vor zickig knapp 40 Jahren fand meine Mutter auch mal Maden aus meiner nicht gut verschlossenen Büchs im Kühlschrank in den vorgeschnittenen Bratkartoffeln krabbeln - zweiter Kühlschrank für Köder war damals kein Thema (bzw. schlicht unvorstellbar)..

Scheint aber heutzutage erstens angesichts der Preise von Elektro(groß)geräten und zweitens des häuslichen Friedens willen sicher angebracht und möglich...

Und DANN sind es gründlers Tipps sicher wert, beachtet zu werden...

Eigentlich sollte man mal nen Wettbewerb starten:
Wer es am längsten schafft, Maden am Leben zu halten ....

Sind ja keine Wirbeltiere, sollte also auch von daher kein Problem sein ...................

;-))))


----------



## gründler (4. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*

Also ich hab es geschafft 2 liter im Oktober rein ins Gemüsefach und im März das Jahr darauf hatte ich noch immer welche.Klar es werden weniger aber es gibt einige die sind hart im nehmen wenn alles stimmt und passt.

Temp. 0-2grad besser um 1 grad,feuchtigkeit durch'n Kühlschrank und nen Herrchen was sie gut pflegt ^^  

Ich weiß auch nicht warum ich damals so Maden gestört gewesen bin und alles über die Viecher aufgesaugt und umgesetzt habe,aber geschadet hat es nicht.

#h


----------



## feederbrassen (4. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht warum ich damals so Maden gestört gewesen bin und alles über die Viecher aufgesaugt und umgesetzt habe,aber geschadet hat es nicht.
> 
> #h



Bist halt Tierlieb. :q


----------



## ODS-homer (4. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Scheint aber heutzutage erstens angesichts der Preise von Elektro(groß)geräten und zweitens des häuslichen Friedens willen sicher angebracht und möglich...


naja, das teure an so nem kühlschrank ist nicht die anschaffung, sondern der verbrauch

für 160€ im jahr kann man sich auch ne menge taufrische edelmaden aus dem laden holen und großzügig die alten weghauen, wenn sie nicht mehr topfit sind
http://www.stromverbrauchinfo.de/energieeffizienter-kuehlschrank.php


----------



## gründler (5. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*



ODS-homer schrieb:


> für 160€ im jahr kann man sich auch ne menge taufrische edelmaden aus dem laden holen und großzügig die alten weghauen, wenn sie nicht mehr topfit sind


 

Moin

Soll aber Leute geben die müssen zum nächsten Angelladen 20-50km fahren und dann wird das rechnen mit Sprit Verschleiß...etc.schon wieder hinfällig.Da bin ich mit nen Kühlschrank billiger und habe so immer Köder zuhause und muss nicht erst losfahren.

Das Angelladen sterben ist in manchen regionen schon echt übel also nix mal schnell um die ecke Maden/Würmer...etc.hohlen.

Aber das soll jeder so machen wie er mag und gezwungen dieses zutun (Kühlschrank) wird ja auch niemand.

lg#h


----------



## Tomac73 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*



gründler schrieb:


> ... Soll aber Leute geben die müssen zum nächsten Angelladen 20-50km fahren ...



Genau das ist mein Problem.
Mein Händler des Vertrauens  hat leider dicht gemacht und da ich wert auf Qualität lege muss ich jetzt 35KM fahren. 
Zu dem würde ich den Kühlschrank auch nicht das ganze Jahr nutzen, denn ab Oktober nache ich Jagt auf "Zähne".


----------



## Darket (6. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*

Ich habe mir kürzlich eine Frage gestellt, die hier ganz gut reinpasst. Und zwar ist es mir auf Grund der -seeeeehr vorsichtig formuliert - nicht übermäßig hohen Zuneigung meiner Holden gegenüber allem was man geläufiger Weise so kreuchendes und fleuchendes auf seinen Haken zieht, definitiv nicht möglich irgend etwas derartiges länger als 24 Stunden in unserem Kühlschrank zu lagern (und es war schon ein Kampf, dass ich am Freitag nach Feierabend gekaufte Maden für den Trip am Samstag da reinpacken darf...in einer separaten, zusätzlichen und sehr fest schließenden Plastikdose, die nach Möglichkeit undurchsichtig ist). Das ist auch weitgehend unproblematisch, weil ich dahingehend das Glück habe, dass mein Tackledealer seine örtliche Dependance dankenswerter Weise auf meinem Arbeitsweg eingerichtet hat. Ich habe aber halt auch gern mal ein paar (oder ein paar mehr) Caster dabei. Sowohl für den Haken, als auch fürs Futter. Problem ist eben die Herstellung, wenn ich da anfange auf dem Balkon Maden von Castern zu trennen kann ich mir wahrscheinlich ne neue Wohnung suchen  Jetzt habe ich gesehen man kann die Vakuumverpackt schon als Caster bestellen Das wäre für mich echt interessant, ein paar als Hakenköder, Rest zerquetscht zum Futter. Jetzt meine Frage: Wie lagert man sowas? Kühlschrank? Kann man die einfrieren? Wie lange halten die sich (schon wegen Versandkosten, also ob man mal ein paar mehr Beutel bestellen sollte)? Wäre für Ratschläge sehr dankbar.


----------



## gründler (6. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*

Caster frierst du in Portionen ein,Kühlschrank geht nur nen paar Wochen,dann fragt sie dich wo der Käse steht ^^

Caster herstellen geht im Keller auch ganz gut,Wanne Maden rein und alle 12 Std absieben undf Caster kühlen oder halt einfrieren.

Halten tun die sich gefroren bis zu 1J. im Kühlschrank so 6-8 Wochen ca.kommt drauf an welche Maden benutzt wurden.


#h


----------



## Darket (6. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*

Das ist doch schonmal ne Hausnummer. 6-8 Wochen im Kühlschrank sind schon gut, und eingefroren ein Jahr wird ja immer besser. Ich würde die dann wie geliefert im Vakuum (sind glaube ich 300g Packungen) in den Froster stecken und wie Fleisch oder Fisch den Abend vorher im Kühlschrank auftauen. Da Caster nicht durch die Gegend krauchen, wär das bestimmt kein so großes Problem, Köfis darf ich ja auch ein paar im Eisfach haben  Ich hab allerdings irgendwo gelesen, dass die nach dem Einfrieren dann nicht mehr wirklich als Hakenköder taugen. 

Die Eigenproduktion (von Castern, nicht von Maden) folgt sicherlich. Hab aber gegenwärtig keinen Keller. Die nächste und in einigen Monaten zu beziehende Bude dann aber.


----------



## feederbrassen (6. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*

Hallo,stimmt die Caster sind nach dem auftauen weicher und brechen schnellerauf.
Aus dem Froster würde ich sie auch nur kurz vor dem angeln nehmen,sie werden recht schnell schwarz.


----------



## gründler (6. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*

Ach ja wenn man sie nur für nen paar tage im Kühlschrank hat sollte man sie unter Wasser lagern,das verzögert das weitere verpuppen ein bißchen hinaus.

Einfach nen gefäß mit Wasser und da die Caster rein.

#h


----------



## Darket (6. April 2015)

*AW: Madenhaltbarkeit*

Danke Euch für die Tipps, wird bald mal ausprobiert.


----------

